# sorry but.... specialized allez 27 vs defy 3



## lordjenks (1 Jun 2009)

hello, i am looking to get a bike in early july to start gettiing into racing and just a natural progression from years of big mtb's. after spending ages on here and google i have found the allez 27 and the giant defy 3 both about £560, the upper limit of my budget as im only 15. which would you say is the better bike or would getting something like thhe carrera virtuoso ( read from a review in cycling plus mag) as a cheaper price (£420ish) and then putting better tires etc untill i reach £550? 
thank you very much


----------



## Paul_L (1 Jun 2009)

can't comment on the Defy but i recently bought the Spesh Allez Triple and love it.

Being old and slightly fat and living in hilly Yorkshire i decided i needed a triple, so for me it was a toss up between the spesh (£570) and the Trek 1.5 T (£700). Bloke at work who used to race a bit told me he couldn't see where the money difference was so i opted for the Allez.

Handles well, good ergonomics and looks pretty darn good too. Only thing is the saddle isn't that comfortable for rides over 30miles, but then i've heard that with many standard saddles.

But what's for one man isn't necessarily right for the next man, so i'd be interested what you decide upon and how you get on.


----------



## Garz (1 Jun 2009)

Trek 1.2 (550) , Boarman comp (650) to add to Paul's post for the mix!


----------



## Wigsie (1 Jun 2009)

Spesh!


----------



## Wigsie (1 Jun 2009)

Sorry, wasnt really helpfull! try them both, along with the trek and boardman they are all good, but most important is what it feels like to you!


----------



## Sittingduck (1 Jun 2009)

Wigsie said:


> Sorry, wasnt really helpfull! try them both, along with the trek and boardman they are all good, but most important is what it feels like to you!




To echo Wigsie, I would say; go and try to have a test ride on them all and you will "just know" which is the right one 

Good luck!
SD


----------



## lamigol (1 Jun 2009)

Got my eye on the Trek 1.5 T. Its a toss up between that, the Fisher AR Sup and Ridley EOS T. Any advice?


----------



## Garz (2 Jun 2009)

Ive only tried the trek 1.5 out of them which was indeed a nice steed.


----------



## lordjenks (2 Jun 2009)

the boarman comp is way too much, 550 at the mo is stretching it a bit, thing is it would be near impossible to try and of these bikes, my lbs only stocks giant and there are no other places which are decent where i can try the spesh or the trek (which does look very nice i have to say) im just outside of reading so can anyone recommend any decent shops near me? London is just a bit too far to go for me. 
thanks very much


----------



## lordjenks (2 Jun 2009)

just a little thing... i heard that white bar tape turns to a nasty yellow ish within a coupla months, is this just general wear and tear or just the colour or mabey just a brand? thx


----------



## Ivan Ardon (3 Jun 2009)

Apologies for the blatant plug, but maybe you'd like to have a look in the "for sale" section of the boards....


----------



## Matt (4 Jun 2009)

Cant compare it with the Defy, but I have the Specialized Allez 18 and its bloody wonderful. I was going to get the Allez 27 but didnt really need the extra gears, plus the 18 has a compact gear system which makes it a bit easier to get up hills compared to my previous Giant bike.


----------



## Maz (4 Jun 2009)

i have the allez elite and i'm very pleased with it. I can't compare it with the Defy as I've never ridden one.


----------



## PK99 (4 Jun 2009)

lordjenks said:


> hello, i am looking to get a bike in early july to start gettiing into racing and just a natural progression from years of big mtb's. after spending ages on here and google i have found the allez 27 and the giant defy 3 both about £560, the upper limit of my budget as im only 15. which would you say is the better bike or would getting something like thhe carrera virtuoso ( read from a review in cycling plus mag) as a cheaper price (£420ish) and then putting better tires etc untill i reach £550?
> thank you very much




unless you find someone with your sie in stoke you may have difficulty with the Defy, a dealer checked on line for me the other day & all were out of stock at the manufacturer, same with the Spec Roubaix


----------



## lordjenks (5 Jun 2009)

hello again, does anyone know of any really good shops around the Reading area that will stock an allez 09 in most sizes? i have just emailed banjo cycles in newbury to see if that have it. thank you


----------

